# Young Living EO's



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of or used EO's from this place?

http://www.youngliving.us/products.asp

Do you think their prices are good or too high???

Michelle


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

WAY too high!

15mL of Peppermint for $25.99?! OMG!

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CROAK


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok then...that is about what I thought.

A lady I work with is an Independent Distributor...so before I gave her any of my business, I figured I should ask ya'll what you think.

THANKS! :biggrin
Michelle


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a friend who is too. and apparently that stuff is soo much better then the crap we use.. 
"Oh really. mmm K" (rolling eyes smily face here)


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Most distributors of that company believe they are the only ones selling pure EO. Alot of theirs ARE organic so if you are using internally or for cooking or medicinal purposes it might be worth the price. 
There are alot of soapmakers using "crap" diluted EOs and it's hard to find the good pure ones like Lillian has access too. I've only had a couple YL (peppermint and clove) and they're comparable to Lillian's and WAY better than anything I had found at healthfood stores.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

"the good pure ones like Lillian has access to"
Who is Lillian? Website?

Michelle


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Lillian is another soap maker who used to sell and do pre-buys on EO and FO. Now it is all on coop basis...visit here 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/soapingcoopcentral/


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Judith!


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a couple of friends who are Independent Distributors and I have heard all about how much better they are then any other place you can get them. 

But honestly there is no way I could pay those prices and I like where I am getting mine from. Now, their blends are nice, but I don't have a need for a blend that cost that much!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

YL oils are meant for theaputic uses, NOT for soaping. Those oils are good quality, best pressings, specially grown, mostly organic etc. I would buy them for that use only. I had a client (natural hoof care) who was a distributor and used them on her dying old horse when I came. He was blind and in pain and she would apply various oils to his heels when I trimmed him. It did seem to help. I know that essential oils affect living things on a molecular level, which is why YL are used theaputically. The oils we use for soaping however, are mostly for our enjoyment, and I assume most folks would not use them as treatment for a particular problem, but would instead, contact someone specially trained in that area. Lillians oils are great, strong, and I love them!
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have helped two of my health food stores move away from EO's like those. They all purchase their own Eo's via newdirectionsaromatics.com One repackages hers in to smaller bottles and relabels them, another simply sells their bottles with the labels on them exactly like they come in the 15, 30 and 100 ml sizes. They have super blends also.

And a hint...you can purchase these sizes yourself, put the bottles into rubbermaid with hot water to soak off the labels, dry, relable...they are wonderful quality. Vicki


----------

